# Vorschlagsliste zur Wahl des User des Jahres 2011



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2011)

Upps schon wieder ist Dezember und bei mir auf der Anrichte steht noch ein Pokal, bevor
der Staub ansetzt möchte ich den lieber schnell weiterreichen. Aus diesen Anlass Rufe ich
ich zum Normierungsverfahren des User 2011 auf. 

Ich bitte euch um eine Liste von 10 Usern, die euch in diesem Jahr am besten gefallen haben.
Die User die am häufigsten vorgeschlagen werden, kommen in einen neuen Thread in einer 
Umfrage, wo dann abgestimmt wird, wer im diesen Jahr den von Kollegen Vierlagig gestifteten
Pokal bekommt, der Name des User wird in den Pokal eingraviert. 

Da wir schon spät im Dezember sind bitte ich um rege Teilnahme damit wir schnell zum Ziel
Kommen. Ich werde die Normierung am 20.12 abschließen und sofort die Wahl starten. 

Aber weil es so schön ist wählen wir auch den Publikumsliebling, dazu hätte ich gerne eine Liste
von 3 Kandidaten. Für diesen User würde ich gerne einen faulen angebissenen Apfel ( kein iPhone )
stiften und desen Namen einritzen. Die Listen sollten wie folgt aussehen:


```
Kandidaten User 2011
01. __________
02. __________
03. __________
04. __________
05. __________
06. __________
07. __________
08. __________
09. __________
10. __________
```



```
Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2011
01. __________
02. __________
03. __________
```


Heftige Diskussion sind erlaubt, wie auch beißen, Kratzen und mit Dreck beschmeißen,
dann aber bitte hier http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?50134-Diskussion-zur-Wahl-des-User-des-Jahres-2011. 
Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg.

Normierungen zum User des Jahres

*Nr **User **Normierungen*01argv_user+++02Andreas König+03Aventinus++04Approx+++05Bernard+++++ +++06Blockmove++07dariyos++++08dalbi+++++ +++++ ++++09Der Pfälzer+10Deltal+11dtsclipper++12Gebs++13Gerhard Bäurle++14Helmut_von_der_Reparatur++15IFBS++16Jabba++17JasperMP+++++ +++++ +18Jochen Kühner+19Larry Laffer+++++ +++++ +++++ ++20Leitmayr++21Lipperlandstern+++++ +++++22Matze001++23Marlob++24maweri+25MCerv+++26M-Ott+++27Mr. Bounty+28MSB+++++ ++++29NordischerJung+30Nade+31Paule+++++ +++++ +++32Perfektionist+++33PLC-Gundel+34PN/DP+++++ +++++ +++++ +35Rainer Hönle+36Ralle+++++ +++++ ++++37Rostiger Nagel+++++ +++++ +++++ ++38Safty+++++ +++++ +++++ ++39StructuredTrash+40SoftMaschine++41Sockenralf+42Thomas_v2.1+++++ +++++ +43Tigerente1974+44Trinitaucher+45Tommi+++++ +46Vierlagig+++++ +++++ +++++47Vollmi+48Voxe+49Unimog-Heizer+50Volker+51Zotos+++++ ++






Bis Beitrag #38


----------



## vierlagig (9 Dezember 2011)

```
[COLOR=#333333][FONT=monospace]Kandidaten User 2011[/FONT][/COLOR]
01. argv_user (†)
02. Gerhard Bäurle
03. IBFS
04. Larry Laffer
05. Lipperlandstern
06. PN/DP
07. Rainer Hönle
08. rostiger Nagel
09. volker
10. zotos
```


```
[COLOR=#333333][FONT=monospace]Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2011
[/FONT][/COLOR]01. bike
02. SoftMachine
03. waldy
```


----------



## Paule (9 Dezember 2011)

```
[FONT=courier new]Kandidaten User 2011 (alphabetisch sortiert)
01. dalbi
02. JesperMP
03. Larry Laffer
04. MCerv
05. M-Ott
06. MSB
07. PN/DP
08. Ralle
09. rostiger Nagel
10. Thomas_v2.1[/FONT]
```


```
[FONT=courier new]Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2011
01. bike
02.
03.[/FONT]
```


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2011)

```
Kandidaten User 2011 [unsotiert]
01. Vierlagig
02. Thomas_2.1
03. Zotos
04. PN/DP
05. MSB
06. Safty
07. Tommi
08. Ralle
09. Paule
10. Jasper_MP
```


```
Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2011 [sotiert]
01. bisiklet (Türkischer User)
02. fiets (Niederländischer User)
03. велосипеда (Russischer User)
```


----------



## 190B (9 Dezember 2011)

Gehörte hier nicht hin....


----------



## Tommi (10 Dezember 2011)

```
Kandidaten User 2011
01. Safety
02. Larry Lafer
03. Rostiger Nagel
04. Andreas König
05. Lipperlandstern
06. Paule
07. Jabba
08. MSB
09. Jesper MP
10. MCerv
```

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (11 Dezember 2011)

```
Kandidaten User 2011
01. Safety
02. Thomas_2.1
03. Zotos 04. PN/DP
05. MSB
06. Vierlagig
07. Tommi 08. Ralle
09. Paule
10. argv_user
```


```
[FONT=courier new]Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2011
01. bike
02. TerryHomes
03. waldy[/FONT]
```
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Matze001 (11 Dezember 2011)

```
Kandidaten User 2011
01. dalbi
02. rostiger nagel
03. safety
04. __________
05. __________
06. __________
07. __________
08. __________
09. __________ 
10. __________
```


```
Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2011
01. waldy
02. __________
03. __________
```

Edit: Ich musste mich korrigieren, ich habe Safety vergessen  *schäm*


----------



## Tigerente1974 (11 Dezember 2011)

Keine Wertigkeit in der Reihenfolge: 


```
Kandidaten User 2011
01. Vierlagig
02. Larry Lafer
03. MSB
04. Safety
05. Jesper MP
06. Blockmove
07. Tommi
08. Thomas_V2.1
09. dalbi
10. PN/DP
```


```
Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2011
01. waldy
02. _______
03. _______
```


----------



## M-Ott (11 Dezember 2011)

Alphabetisch:

```
Kandidaten User 2011
01. Larry Laffer
02. MCerv
03. NordischerJung
04. Paule
05. PN/DP
06. Ralle
07. rostiger Nagel
08. Safety
09. Tigerente1974
10. vierlagig
```



```
Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2011
01. bike
02. waldy
03. __________
```


----------



## dalbi (11 Dezember 2011)

```
Kandidaten User 2011
01. rostiger Nagel
02. Larry Laffer
03. Thomas_v2.1
04. MSB
05. Bernard
06. Safety
07. Lipperlandstern
08. Ralle
09. Zotos 
10. Paule
```


```
Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2011
01. waldy
02. bike
03. SoftMachine
```

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Lupo (11 Dezember 2011)

*Laudatio*

Ich lehne mich mal den Ansatz von Tigerente in dem falschen Thread an - meine Nominierung :

JesperMP - für mindestens einen tollen Tip bei WinCCFlexibel (Chestysoft)
Tommi + Safety - für mehrere super Diskussionen zum Thema Anlagensicherheit (u.a.)
Jochen Kühner - für einige interessante Anregungen im Bereich .Net
PN/DP - für diverse tolle Hintergrund-Informationen
Ralle - als echten "Super"-Moderator - leider ein bißchen zu oft im Hintergrund
Thomas V2.1 und Paule - für tolle Step7-Beiträge
und last und not least
Larry Laffer - für eine echten Allrounder in den Bereichen Step7, SCL, WinCCFlexibel und VB-Script

einen Publikums-Liebling habe ich nicht.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Dezember 2011)

```
Kandidaten User 2011 
01. Dalbi 
02. PN/DP 
03. Bernard 
04. Safety 
05. Tommi 
06. Ralle 
07. rostiger Nagel 
08. Larry Laffer 
09. Vierlagig 
10. dariyos
```


```
Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2011 

01. Alle die Hausaufgaben gelöst haben wollen 
02. bike 
03.
```


----------



## diabolo150973 (11 Dezember 2011)

```
Kandidaten User 2011 (Die Reihenfolge hat keine Bedeutung!!!)

01. Helmut vom rostigen Nagel
02. Bernard 
03. Dalbi 
04. Safety 
05. Vierlagig
06. Zotos 
07. Lipperlandstern 
08. Larry Laffer 
09. Matze001
10. maweri
```


Gruß,

dia


----------



## MW (11 Dezember 2011)

bevor ich es wieder verpenne


```
Kandidaten User 2011
01. argv_user
02. dalbi
03. Larry Laffer
04. Paule
05. PN/DP
06. Ralle
07. rostiger Nagel
08. Thomas_v2.1
09. Vierlagig
10. Zotos
```


```
Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2011
01. bike
02. Softmachine
```


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Dezember 2011)

```
User der Jahres
Bernard          weil er ein geregeltes Leben führt 
Dariyos          weil er uns alle und auch noch Markus erträgt
Marlob           weil er als Entwicklungshelfer in den Niederlanden ist
Paule            weil er trotz (oder wegen) der S7 einen guten Käse macht 
PN/DP            weil er immer richtig tief ins Detail geht 
Ralle            weil er zum nächsten Forumtreffen kommt 
Rostiger Helmut  weil der Lack nicht wirklich ab ist
Safty            weil sicher sicher ist
Thomas V2.1      weil er die PLCSIM ans Netzwerk bringt 
Vierlagig        weil hier Qualität und Quantität stimmen
```

Edit - Publikumsliebling:

```
mikethe [B]bike[/B]
```


----------



## S_Everz (13 Dezember 2011)

```
--> USER 2011:
1. Helmut von der reparatur
2. Unimog-Heizer
3. dtsclipper
4. IBFS
5. Gebs
6. SoftMachine
7. Deltal
8. LarryLaffer
9. M-Ott 
10. dalbi
```


```
--> P-Liebling:
Da gibt es schon einige, die mir mit "niedermachenden", "angreifenden" oder "sarkastischen" Formulierungen aufgefallen sind !
Ich habe aber keine Lust, meinerseits jemanden zum Gewinn eines fauligen, angebissenen Apfel aufzustellen.
```

Stefan


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mal den Beitrag von Tiegerente1974 hier her Zittiert und nehme in mit in die Normierung auf.



Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Nominierungen:
> 
> *4L + LL* im Bereich Simatic, auch wenn beide manchmal etwas kratzbürstig gegenüber neuen usern sind
> *Safety* im Bereich VDE etc. Immer sachlich und mit geballter Fachkompetenz
> *rostiger Nagel* weil er ein guter Allrounder ist und scheinbar einen guten Gagschreiber im background hat.



Jetzt ist es noch eine Woche für die Normierungen, ich bitte um Beiträge.....


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Dezember 2011)

@Helmut:
Du hast von Tigerente schon eine Nominierung (etwas weiter vorne). Das Zitat war also unnötig ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Dezember 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Helmut:
> Du hast von Tigerente schon eine Nominierung (etwas weiter vorne). Das Zitat war also unnötig ...



Oh danke Ralf,
das habe ich verrissen, dann muss ich bei dir das '+' wieder abziehen 

Aber wo bleibt deine Normierung, da dein Name schon zweimal auf dem Pokal steht, ist deine Normierung und später Stimmabgabe Programm.


----------



## Aventinus (13 Dezember 2011)

```
Kandiadten User 2011
01 Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
02 Larry Laffer
03 Leitmayr 
04 Lipperlandstern
05 Paule 
06 PN/DP 
07 Ralle
08 Rostiger Nagel
09 Safty
10 Vierlagig
```

EDIT: Die genannten wegen ihrer Hilfsbereitschaft und Kompetenz - Ausnahme Leitmayr, da gefällt mir wie er in seinem Alter an das Projekt ranging.


----------



## ebt'ler (13 Dezember 2011)

```
Kandidaten User 2011 (alphabetisch sortiert)

01. Bernard 
02. dalbi 
03. Gerhard Bäurle 
04. Jabba 
05. Larry Laffer 
06. MSB 
07. Paule
08. PN/DP
09. Thomas_v2.1 
10. Vierlagig
```


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Dezember 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ... wo bleibt deine Normierung, da dein Name schon zweimal auf dem Pokal steht, ist deine Normierung und später Stimmabgabe Programm.



Willst du mich denn stressen ... ?  

Aber OK :

Aventinus
Blockmove
Paule
Jesper_MP
Thomas V2.1
MSB
Perfektionist
Lipperlandstern
Tommi
Safety

Die Positionen 1 .. 8 für das allgemeine Enganement im Forum in den diversen Fachgebieten.
Die Positionen 9 .. 10 für den wunderbaren Safety-Schlag-Abtausch.

Mein Publikums-Liebling ist niemenad spezielles. Hier nominiere ich (vor Allem) die Entwickler von Siemens für die tollen Updates und Weiterentwicklungen des letzten Jahres in den Bereichen Step7, WinCCFlexibel und natürlich in erster Linie TIA V11.
Obwohl Markus ja mal geschrieben hat (was ich immer noch nicht glaube) das die Herrschaften hier viel und gerne mitlesen - somit wäre es dann ja auch ein oder mehrer Forums-User ...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (13 Dezember 2011)

Bernard
Matze001
Voxe
Der Pfälzer
Dalbi
Nade
Lipperlandstern
Vollmi
Mr. Bounty
PLC-Gundel


----------



## Leitmayr (13 Dezember 2011)

@Helmut

Leitmayer

bitte ohen das überflüssige e 
mfg.
sebastian


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Dezember 2011)

Leitmayr schrieb:


> @Helmut
> 
> 
> [TD]Leitmayer[/TD]
> ...



Bei uns in Ostwestfalen haben die 'Meier' neben den 'ei' noch ein 'e'


----------



## Leitmayr (13 Dezember 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Bei uns in Ostwestfalen haben die 'Meier' neben den 'ei' noch ein 'e'


                                                     in Südbayern aber nicht


----------



## Blockmove (13 Dezember 2011)

Leitmayr schrieb:


> in Südbayern aber nicht



Man sieht hier wieder die süddeutsche Sparsamkeit:
Preußen (inkl. Ostwestfalen): Meier
Bayern: Mayr

Das macht schon mal glatte 20% Einsparung.
Und was mit den Namen beginnt, setzt sich natürlich im Rest des Lebens so fort. Und vielleicht ist das auch der Schlüssel zum Erfolg von uns Süddeutschen 

Gruß und schönen Feierabend
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Dezember 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Man sieht hier wieder die süddeutsche Sparsamkeit:
> Preußen (inkl. Ostwestfalen): Meier
> Bayern: Mayr
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich mal wieder anders, ihr im Süden seit halt keine Vollmeier, nur Halbmeier oder so Kötter 



> Die Einteilung erfolgte nach der Größe des Besitzes,
> so wurden die Bauern in Voll- und Halbmeier und in Groß- Mittel- und Kleinkötner eingeteilt.
> Die Meier besaßen das alte Hufenland, und zwar die Vollmeier meist 2 – 3 Hufen,
> die Halbmeier 1 Hufe (30 Morgen).
> Die Kötner bewirtschafteten nach Morgen gezähltes Land von 2 – 30 Morgen.


----------



## Nordischerjung (13 Dezember 2011)

Moin,
Ich möchte auch noch mal 

PN/DP
4L
M-Ott
LL
RN
Safty
Ralle
Paule
JasperMP
Dalbi

Gruss von der Ostsee

Nordischerjung


----------



## SrcPointer (13 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Forum !
Ich bin seit einiger Zeit ein interessierter Mitleser und finde es gut, Wissen hier auszutauschen.
Nun konnte ich mich aber nicht mehr zurückhalten und habe mich registriert, um an der Wahl teilzunehmen. 
Hier ist meine Liste:


```
Die User des Jahres 2011 sollen sein

1. Safety
2. Paule
3. SoftMachine 
4. JasperMP
5. Bernard
6. Ralle
7. Approx
8. Lipperlandstern
9. _______
10. ______
```




```
Als Publikumlieblinge wähle ich

1. Helmut mit dem rostigen Reparaturnagel --- wegen unlauterer Doppelnominierung --> die Stimmen werden doch wohl gegengerechnet, oder ?
2. 4L  --- wegen oftmals zynischen, kontraproduktiven Demotivierungsversuchen, die mich nur schmunzeln lassen --> tur mir leid, ich sehe es so !
3. _______
```


----------



## PN/DP (15 Dezember 2011)

```
Kandidaten User 2011

01. Aventinus
02. dalbi
03. Gebs
04. JesperMP
05. Larry Laffer
06. MSB
07. Paule
08. Ralle
09. Rostiger Nagel
10. Safety
```


```
Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2011

01. SoftMachine
02. __________
03. __________
```
Es ist wie immer nicht leicht, auffällige Newcomer des Jahres zu berücksichtigen.
An diesen habe ich mich erinnert. Allerdings gibt es keine passende Nominierungs-Kategorie für ihn ...

Harald


----------



## Cerberus (15 Dezember 2011)

```
Kandidaten User 2011
01. Ralle
02. Approx
03. Zotos
04. StructuredTrash
05. Trinitaucher
06. Dariyos
07. Rostiger Nagel
08. Vierlagig
09. Larry Laffer
10. Paule
```


```
Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2011
01. Bike
02. __________
03. __________
```


----------



## zotos (18 Dezember 2011)

```
Kandidaten User 2011
01. dalbi       
02. dtsclipper     
03. JasperMP      
04. Larry Laffer        
05. Lipperlandstern      
06. Perfektionist     
07. Rostiger Nagel       
08. Safty       
09. Thomas_v2.1      
10. vierlagig
```


```
Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2011
01. Bike
02. Unimog-HeizeR
03. maxi
```


----------



## Leitmayr (18 Dezember 2011)

so

```
(Reihenfolge spielt [U]keine[/U] Rolle)
PN/DP
dalbi
marlob
vierlagig
bernard
Sockenralf
Rostiger Nagel
```

und ich bedanke mich hiermit natürlich auch bei allen anderen die mein Jugend-forscht Projekt unterstützt haben und die ich jetzt nicht näher erwähnt habe

Ich wünsche dem gesamten Forum Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (18 Dezember 2011)

```
Kandidaten User 2011

1. Rostiger Nagel
2. Safety
3. PN/DP
4. Lipperlandstern
5. Leitmayr
6. Vierlagig
7. dalbi
8. Approx
9. Perfektionist
10. dariyos
```


```
Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2011

1. bike
2. maxi
3. waldy
```


----------



## Question_mark (20 Dezember 2011)

*Grins ....*

Hallo,



			
				Versilberte Schraube schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns in Ostwestfalen haben die 'Meier' neben den 'ei' noch ein 'e'



Scheint wohl in OWL genetisch bedingt zu sein, bei all der Langeweile mit den Schafen :sw6:

Alter Haudegen, herzlichen Gruß nach OWL ..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (20 Dezember 2011)

*Ich gehe dann mal zur Wahlurne ...*

Hallo,



> Meine Kandidaten für den User 2011
> 
> 1. PN/DP
> 2. Jesper_MP



Mein Votum basiert auf der Qualität der Beiträge, nicht auf der Quantität ...




> Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2011
> 
> 1. maxi
> 2. bike



Dieses Votum basiert .... nee Leutz, ich bringe es nicht über das Herz, meine Gründe für dieses Votum hier einzustellen ...

Mein recht kurz gehaltenes Votum zur Wahl des Users 2011.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2011)

du bist zu spät, hier geht es weiter http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?50323-Wahl-User-2011


----------



## M-Ott (20 Dezember 2011)

@Helmut
Dein Link funktioniert nicht.


----------



## M-Ott (20 Dezember 2011)

Hier geht's weiter:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?50323-Wahl-User-2011


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Dezember 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Upps schon wieder ist Dezember und bei mir auf der Anrichte steht noch ein Pokal, ...
> 
> ```
> Kandidaten User 2011
> ...




```
Kandidaten User 2011
01. HvdR (lass das Ding ruhig noch mehr Staub ansetzen)
02. RN (nimm dem Helmut sein Pokal ruhig weg !!! ;) )
03. __________
04. __________
05. __________
06. __________
07. __________
08. __________
09. __________
10. __________
```



```
Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2011
01. bike (der eine gewisse Wesensverwandtschaft mit mir hat)
02. __________
03. __________
```

... es gibt - wie immer - wesentlich mehr, die ich durch meine No(r)minierung gerne zu Ehren kommen lassen würde. Aber meine persönlichen Kandidaten sind dieses Jahr sehr eindeutig


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Dezember 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> du bist zu spät, hier geht es weiter http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?50323-Wahl-User-2011


 toll, haben wir je vor Weihnachten schonmal gewählt?


----------



## vierlagig (21 Dezember 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> toll, haben wir je vor Weihnachten schonmal gewählt?



mindestens in den jahren 2008 und 2009


----------

